# Hello from Tacoma, WA



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, my name is Anne, I'm 41, married, no kids and have (1) female gray tabby cat named Freak (yes, my hubby named her). 









I recently lost my kitty of 17 years to cancer, his name was Tobie. Here is his picture:









I am getting a new kitty tomorrow, black & white tuxedo kitten. 8 Weeks old and a total cutie.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I bet Freak and my Oliver would get along great. :lol: 

Tobie was a truly gorgeous kitty.

Congrats on your soon to be new addition!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! Beautiful girl :heart I just want to rub that fluffy belly. RIP sweet Tobie and congrats on the new addition. My four send purrs.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is my new baby ....




























Is that the cutest face or what !!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties and sorry about Tobie


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

MissAnne2u said:


> Here is my new baby ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWW :luv I so agree!!!


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

He's adorable! How are Freak and him doing together?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, your babies are so cute. I am sorry about Tobi.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about your loss but congrats on your adorable new addition!! Happy Posting!


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Kendalyn said:


> He's adorable! How are Freak and him doing together?


Actually ... the kitten ran right up to Freak and she just sniffed him, hissed at him and ran away. 

Unfortunately, I had to take the kitten back to the shelter as he had severe bloody diarrea with 3 hrs of getting him home. The shelter is took him to the vet, just waiting to hear when I can pick him up from them, hopefully by Saturday.


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Anne - Long time no talk LOL! I'm glad you told me about this forum... My cats are pretty excited about it too 

Glad to hear that Mario is doing well, give Freaky time to adjust and they'll get along fine 

Andi


----------

